

'Big Bang' experiment under way (Large Hadron Collider) - wheels
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7604293.stm

======
PStamatiou
I just saw this on the way to class at one of the TVs in the student center
and stopped to give a listen. This stuff is pretty damn interesting.

------
tlrobinson
<http://xkcd.com/474/>

~~~
designtofly
I prefer:

<http://www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive.php?comicid=1066>
<http://www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive.php?comicid=1067>

